# Macragge's Honour (40K Graphic Novel): Interior Art



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

pic 1, pic 2, pic 3


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

That looks unreal. Cant wait for this, sucks its still so far out.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

That is looking fairly awesome! When was the release date?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome. Can‘t wait for this one.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> That is looking fairly awesome! When was the release date?


November


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This is gonna be awesome.


LotN


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Simply amazing!!! A full color graphic novel with Neil and Dan. Hell yeah!!! Will be getting this one. No question about it.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

MH is supposed to be 25 km. Should it not be much bigger than Kor's barge on that pic?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

That looks... unbelievable. This probably does more visual justice to the milieu than anything other than the art books I've seen released. I can't wait to get one of these!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

I heard that the graphic novel is going to be expensive, I pray to Slaanesh that it isn't too bad. Somewhere between 30-40 GBP is what I heard?
As well as it will have some sort of "Exclusive cover" when it goes on sale at the Weekender in November.

As I have a friend going to that event, I am hoping it is not extremely limited supply!


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

The art looks pretty, though if I had to guess that might be all it has going for it. I'm not too thrilled about this after the twin disappointments of Know No Fear and Mark of Calth.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I know you're a diehard UM fan so it makes me wonder why you found KnF disappointing.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I know you're a diehard UM fan so it makes me wonder why you found KnF disappointing.


I'm not a direhard Ultramarine fan. Why would you think that?

Anyway Know No Fear was quite disappointing. Retconning Calth from an Ultramarines victory to a Word Bearer one, poor characterization of the Ultramarines and Guilliman retconning Ollanius Pius into a Highlander among other issues.

Yes, it was quite bad. I'm honestly surprised Abnett wrote it. He's usually better than that. At least Betrayer was better, although Mark of Calth was also pretty crappy.

(EDIT: Of course the above is simply my personal opinion from what I took of it.)


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Why? Because of your previous posts.

A highlander. lol good one.

So it was previously stated that the battle for Calth was a solid UM victory rather than a pyrrhic one for both sides?


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Why? Because of your previous posts.


And how do my prievous posts make me ''diehard?''. You are aware one can like a chapter and not be ''diehard'' as you so put it.



Malus Darkblade said:


> So it was previously stated that the battle for Calth was a solid UM victory rather than a pyrrhic one for both sides?


Horus Heresy: Collected Visions, gives a different account of the Battle of Calth. Guilliman is involved much earlier and he organizes the Ultramarines forces in a carefully coordinated and disciplined counterattack. It was a cool story and a testament to the Ultramarine discipline and skill.

(Also Lorgar was in command at Calth in earlier versions. Now that's retconned to Lorgar being elsewhere)

In Know No Fear Guilliman is out for most of the battle and has his ass kicked by Kor Phaeron at the end. The Ultramarines spend most of the novel disorganized and on the losing side, only winning due to the actions of a Mechanicus techpriest activating a blatant plot device. In all I personally found the account by Abnett to be inferior to earlier versions in the Index Astartes and Collected Visions.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Gree said:


> Horus Heresy: Collected Visions, gives a different account of the Battle of Calth. Guilliman is involved much earlier and he organizes the Ultramarines forces in a carefully coordinated and disciplined counterattack. It was a cool story and a testament to the Ultramarine discipline and skill.
> 
> (Also Lorgar was in command at Calth in earlier versions. Now that's retconned to Lorgar being elsewhere)
> 
> In Know No Fear Guilliman is out for most of the battle and has his ass kicked by Kor Phaeron at the end. The Ultramarines spend most of the novel disorganized and on the losing side, only winning due to the actions of a Mechanicus techpriest activating a blatant plot device. In all I personally found the account by Abnett to be inferior to earlier versions in the Index Astartes and Collected Visions.


I was under the impression that Abnett's _Know No Fear_ was just a glimpse at the opening of the _Battle for Calth_, because didn't the entire _Battle for Calth_ technically last many years past his book? So I took it as not contradicting the Collected Visions, because due to the genius we see of Guilliman and the subsequent leadership of Ventanus, the Ultramarines systematically slaughter the Word Bearers after composing themselves. From memory, doesn't _Know No Fear_ take place during a relatively short span compared to the entire war for Calth?

I took it as sticking to the established canon fairly well, it was just a snapshot of the beginning rather then encompassing the entirety.

Also, while I did enjoy Guilliman's personal attack on Kor Phaeron's ship very fun and awesome. The actual duel between the two didn't sit well with me.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Khyzer said:


> I was under the impression that Abnett's _Know No Fear_ was just a glimpse at the opening of the _Battle for Calth_, because didn't the entire _Battle for Calth_ technically last many years past his book? So I took it as not contradicting the Collected Visions, because due to the genius we see of Guilliman and the subsequent leadership of Ventanus, the Ultramarines systematically slaughter the Word Bearers after composing themselves. From memory, doesn't _Know No Fear_ take place during a relatively short span compared to the entire war for Calth?
> 
> I took it as sticking to the established canon fairly well, it was just a snapshot of the beginning rather then encompassing the entirety.


It's much more than a brief shapshot certainly. The underground war comes later after this book, but at the end of Know No Fear, Guilliman and the fleet leaves. The Battle of Calth, as in previous fluff, is effectively over for the main forces of the legions with only the survivors on Calth left to fight it out after everybody else left.

Guilliman only orders two actions against the Word Bearers, one to board the flagship and the other to attack the facility on the ground. Then Calth is cut off by warp storms and Guilliman leaves. That's all he does. The underground war process later but the Battle of Calth with Guilliman's involvement is finished and over at the end of the book.

The account in Collected Visions cannot be reconciled with the later events in Know No Fear. Whether that is a good thing or a bad thing is up to one's personal opinion but they clearly contradict each other with no easy way around it.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Lorgar was never in command at Calth. As far back as the Index Astartes articles it was Kor Phareon who led the attack whilst Lorgar was elsewhere. 

Here's the original text and description of the Battle of Calth from the Word Bearers Index Astartes article. 

"When the Word Bearers launched their attack against the Ultramarines, the strike against Calth was led byone of Lorgar's greatest champions, the former Master of the Faith, Kor Phaeron. This mighty champion swore to utterly destroy the planet, and was very nearly successful.

From his personal battle barge, now renamed Infidus Imperator, Kor Phaeron directed a full-scale invasion of the Calth System. Calth's three sister planets were all destroyed, massive geo-nuclear strikes ripping them apart at the core. Its once gentle sun was laced with deadly metals and substances that increased the star's radiation output tenfold. Within a century after the Heresy's end, the final elements of Calth's atmosphere were burned off, the world left airless, its populace now dwelling in gigantic underground caverns. 

Upon its surface, the Word Bearers fought the Ultramarines to a standstill. The traitors held superiority in numbers, weaponry and brutality, but the Ultramarines would never give in. As driven as the warriors of Lord Kor Phaeron were, they could not dislodge the Ultramarines, many of whom had once called the planet home.

The war upon Calth was devastating and horrific. Ancient codes of warfare and martial conduct were broken and set aside by the Word Bearers as all manner of death and destruction was unleashed. The Ultramarines were stunned by the millions of cultists the Word Bearers used as human shields and disgusted by the hordes of daemons unleashed as shock troops. The Word Bearers, in turn, had underestimated the tenacity and resolve of their hated foe. 

In the end,Lord Kor Phaeron was defeated when reinforcements from Macragge drove the Word Bearers from the surface of Calth. Kor Phaeron retreated all the way to the Maelstrom, a turbulent region of the galaxy where the Immaterium of Chaos seeps through into the material realm of the universe. The Ultramarines were victorious, and their leader,Brother Captain Ventanus, would one day set foot upon a broken Colchis, symbolically capturing the abandoned home world of the Legion that had once threatened to enslave Ultramar.

While Kor Phaeron set his men upon Calth, Lorgar was leading the rest of the Legion against Terra."

So you see _Know No Fear_ is actually rather faithful to the original source material.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Rems said:


> Lorgar was never in command at Calth. As far back as the Index Astartes articles it was Kor Phareon who led the attack whilst Lorgar was elsewhere.
> 
> Here's the original text and description of the Battle of Calth from the Word Bearers Index Astartes article.
> 
> ...


Lorgar was in command in Collected Visions. I am fully aware that he was not in command in the Index Astartes article, but that was not the account I was referring to. I'm sorry if I was not clear about that.


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

Having the battle last more than a few days was unrealistic in the first place; which is one of the resons why Abnett revised the timeline.

Sneak attacks don't get to last several weeks. In fact, if your enemy is still fighting you with most of his power intact past Day One, you clearly failed at a "sneak attack" and you're in all likelihood about to be annihilated.

Moreover, Abnett's portrayal of KNF is much more poignant than the old lore. Calth before was just another side battle in a long litany of HH side battles. KNF turns Calth into a true defining moment for the Ultramarines - it's their version of Pearl Harbor or 9/11, with the novel (which in-universe is described as an Combat Record) serving as their memorial for the fallen.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Zinegata said:


> Having the battle last more than a few days was unrealistic in the first place; which is one of the resons why Abnett revised the timeline.
> 
> Sneak attacks don't get to last several weeks. In fact, if your enemy is still fighting you with most of his power intact past Day One, you clearly failed at a "sneak attack" and you're in all likelihood about to be annihilated.


Where was it said that the battle lasted more for a few days in the previous version? And why would that be unrealistic otherwise? It was indeed the entire point of the previous fluff that the Word Bearers tried to eliminate the Ultramarines but got bogged down in warfare.



Zinegata said:


> Moreover, Abnett's portrayal of KNF is much more poignant than the old lore. Calth before was just another side battle in a long litany of HH side battles. KNF turns Calth into a true defining moment for the Ultramarines - it's their version of Pearl Harbor or 9/11, with the novel (which in-universe is described as an Combat Record) serving as their memorial for the fallen.


I wish I could only share your opinion. For Calth became utterly cheapened after Know No Fear and I cannot find anything to be proud about it as an Ultramarine fan, which is one of the primary reasons why I stopped playing them.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

To Gree - man Know no Fear was awesome, but i will agree with you on Mark of Calth - it was terrible.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone else get a big comic drop on their doormat this morning?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Good Minton said:


> Anyone else get a big comic drop on their doormat this morning?


I got mine yesterday.
Looks amazing!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I got mine on the 1st of the month. Glorious isn't it.



Love Kor Phaeron's villain breakdown when the Macragge's Honour uses Captain Mersaror's beacon to destroy his ship. And Captain Mersaror's sacrifice was badass.




LotN


----------



## navynerd1453 (Nov 4, 2013)

anyone in the states get it yet? i cant wait


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

navynerd1453 said:


> anyone in the states get it yet? i cant wait


Mine showed up in Michigan earlier this week. (Not quite sure when - I was out of town for work, and came back to find it on my desk. )


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

navynerd1453 said:


> anyone in the states get it yet? i cant wait


Still waiting eagerly


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

I read a lot of graphic novels and this had some of the best artwork I ever seen.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Was anyone else annoyed by how in the panel with the ships firing on each other, the preceding order was to ready the port broadside batteries but both ships were presenting their starboard sides to each other?


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous art. 30 minute read. A bit underwhelming for me.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Need the money. Bummer.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=149354


----------

